# semi-auto shotguns



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I may not ever convince my wife I need to start going after some birds, but thought I would pose the question anyway. What are your experiences with semi-auto shotguns for hunting grouse and what are your suggestions on models/gauges? The reason I would have to buy a semi-auto over a pump is because nerve damage in my left hand would prevent me from using a pump. 

Another option would be to pick up a double barrel that would likely be more reliable overall anyway. Either are a dream at this point, it will be awhile before the funds would allow me to do it.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I grew up shooting an old break-action double-barreled twelve. Awesome gun! It was later given to my brother and I went looking for my own. Ended up finding an awesome deal on a Winchester Super X1 semi-automatic. It is my favorite gun I have ever shot. It has never jammed and points very naturally for me. I found it on KSL for $250, still in the box. Keep your eyes open and deals will pop up.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Words cant describe how much I love my Remington 1100. I've put thousands of shells through that thing and have an amazing set of memories hunting with my dad growing up. It still works pretty good but its definitely showing its age. Managed a limit of Doves this year with it yet again.

For grouse though... a single shot break action is plenty.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I love my Benelli SBE-II, but for grouse I would definitely prefer a over / under or SxS shotgun in 20 gauge for grouse, chuckar, quail, pheasant, and doves.

There is just something right about a nicely made, simple shotgun for hunting upland birds.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 for a double in 20 ga.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a 20 gauge over/under in the classifieds if you are interested!

It has slipped to the 2nd page.


E


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I picked up the Weatherby SA20. It is old school ring and piston technology, but it cycles very fast, points great and for a semi is very reasonable. I take it out for teal early in the season because it cycles so fast and points so well, I would recommend you take a look at one.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

My first recommendation would be a 20 gauge based on ammo price, ammo selection, and ammo availability. I like toting around a lightweight 20 gauge over a 12 gauge in grouse country. Same goes for chukar terrain. 20 gauge is quite versatile.

28 gauge are great little guns too. The ammo is more expensive, and not as abundant as 20 gauge, but places like Sportsman's Warehouse and Cabela's usually have a regular supply. Those little 28 gauge guns are fun to shoot though, and are really nice to carry up those steep hills. This will be my next shotgun purchase.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

28 gauges are just plain cool!

An O/U 28 gauge with a full/mod choke would make me feel like I was in heaven.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

This season, I've been hunting grouse with a 16 ga Remington 11-48. It's light for a semi-auto, which makes it a decent choice. Finding a sub-gauge 11-48 could be a challenge, though, as they're somewhat rare. And 16 is a bit more firepower than you need.

If I were to buy a new semi-auto for grouse, I'd get a Franchi AL48 in 20. It has a long-recoil action (copied from a Browning design) which means it's pretty light. Then again, a 20 ga Fausti Caledon or Beretta 686 would work just fine. :grin:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Browning maxus.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

When I gave my Remington 1100 20ga away it had seen around 11,000 rounds. (I sort of kept track, over 7000 were at scored skeet shoots.) I replaced the o-ring a couple times. I don't think there is a sweeter shooting shotgun.
That said...I now shoot a 12ga Citori. I'd trade it for a svelte little 28ga in a heartbeat.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

If recoil is an issue then a gas operated semi auto is a good idea. On the other hand inertia action (Benelli and similar actions) are sometimes advertized as soft shooting, but the physics aren't favorable for low recoil because they need the gun to recoil against your shoulder in order to operate the action.

Over and under shotguns are interesting because you usually fire the lower barrel first. Because of the placement of the lower barrel the recoil is more in-line and less punishing because the barrel does not flip upward as much when it recoils. This does not apply to the upper barrel, but you don't fire the upper barrel as often.

Continuing the thought, if recoil is a problem then don't buy a lightweight gun.

Small gauges are nice, but you can buy light loads in twelve gauge, and you can handload even lighter loads. There are some legitimate recipes for 3/4 oz. 12 gauge loads. Plus, if you want more oomph ("oomph", that's a technical word) you can also buy heavy loads in twelve gauge. However, light loads will not necessarily always cycle in a semi-auto.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm still in the very early stages of looking and am still very new to hunting in general, so the earliest will likely be tax return time before I look seriously. Recoil isn't much of an issue for me, just can't effectively pump with my left hand.

But I may ask a favor of someone if they want to go shooting some afternoon and get a feel for a few different models, I could pay for lunch in exchange.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I love my Browning A5 I got a screaming deal on used. Never fails to cycle with the cheapest of ammo. It's recoil operated if you're not familiar with them. Plus the "humpback" look is just cool!!!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

If you'd like I have an 11-87 20ga Browning golds In 10 and 12 and a maxus your welcome to shoot.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Mavis13 said:


> I love my Browning A5 I got a screaming deal on used. Never fails to cycle with the cheapest of ammo. It's recoil operated if you're not familiar with them. Plus the "humpback" look is just cool!!!


I've got an A5 from the '50s and it is an awesome shotgun. The only downside is that it's a fixed full choke. That, and 16 gauge ammo isn't always easy to find. I hunt pheasants with it.

My main duck gun is the Winchester Super X3, and I'd highly recommend that if it's in the budget. It's lightweight, the recoil isn't bad, and I've never had issues with it. I'm not sure if it's the best grouse gun (I've never hunted grouse) but it's pretty versatile.


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

in the end you need one gun that will do it all so the 28 and the 20 are great but some times size does matter.so get a 12 it will shoot light and heavy for big birds them get a auto 4 rounds are allways better than two.and the gun well go light all are great guns now days browning to wins and sbes and anymore a stoger is good i will allways hunt a sbe but i have had a 16 20 and 12 in over under and others for different game and in the end just one is all you need..and im not downing the great little 20 great grouse gun but falls a little short for ducks and geese and skiddish pheasants..so if you want several guns go small and work your way up ..


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Words cant describe how much I love my Remington 1100. I've put thousands of shells through that thing and have an amazing set of memories hunting with my dad growing up. It still works pretty good but its definitely showing its age. Managed a limit of Doves this year with it yet again.
> 
> For grouse though... a single shot break action is plenty.
> 
> -DallanC


I am not going to comment on how many 1100's I own in case the wife is monitoring...she think's it's one. However that being said in the last 2 years I have bought two used 1100 12 gauges. One 2 3/4 and one 3". I paid $150 used for each of them. My 16 gauge 1100 is now 46 years old. To me, they are the most reliable, easy to use semi-auto's ever made. You just can't go wrong with one even a used one.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If you decide to look at a 20 Guage O/U , take a look at a CZ Redhead. Fun to shoot, great looking, light and easy to carry.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Al if you know anyone that has them in stock let me know, I've been looking for one to match my 12 ga for sometime now.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a like and question as to where I bought my CZ. Not to hijack but my computer shut down and I lost the persons and their question. So to answer this is where I found the CZ. I got it off of Gunbroker. I was the only one to bid and I got a heck of a deal. I could not find a local (Utah) shop that carries them. My friend has one and after handleing it I fell in love with it.


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have shot Mosberg 835, Browning bps and Gold Rem 1100 an old savage and Beretta 302a out of all them the 302a has been the best but I can not use steel shot in it so I went to the gold and I love the gold. go with what fits you. for me the gold and the new A5 throw well and Beretta 400 is very nice also.


----------

